# Laserdrucker für Studenten!?



## Delacroix (22. April 2009)

*Laserdrucker für Studenten!?*

Hallo,
da ich in letzter Zeit recht viel für's Studium drucken muss, kam mir der Gedanke ob sich ein Laserdrucker rentiert. Wir sind zwei Personen, wobei die zweite Person nur ab und zu was druckt.

Das monatliche Druckaufkommen kann ich aber auch nicht genau einschätzen. Würde aber mal sagen in diesem Semester alleine für mich so ca. 100 Seiten pro Woche. 

Ab welchem Druckaufkommen lohnt sich denn eine Anschaffung? Vor allem dürfte bald die Tintenpatrone des jetzigen Druckers leer sein und bevor ich wieder für 20-40€ eine neue kaufe, wollte ich mich mal informieren ob sich das überhaupt lohnt.

_Wenn_ das der Fall ist (dass sich ein Laserdrucker lohnt), welchen würdet ihr empfehlen? Er sollte eigentlich nur Text ausdrucken (und hier und da mal eine Grafik oder ein Bild). Schwarz/Weiß dürfte reichen, denn bunte Toner sind deutlich teuerer, oder nicht? Und wenn es doch mal bunt sein muss, würde ich das woanders machen (lassen). Das Gerät selbst sollte aber nicht zu teuer sein. Wie gesagt: wir sind Studenten. 

MfG,
Dela


----------



## Lobo666 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Laserdrucker für Studenten!?*

Also meine Freundin muss auch viel Drucken und wir hatten uns nen Brother HL21-40 gekauft. Der ist super, die 50 € teuren ersatz Toner reichen für 2.600 Seiten.

Allerdings habe ich dann einen alten Kyocera 1020d umsonst von der Arbeit abgestaubt. Nun ist dieser im Einsatz aus folgenden Gründen:
1. Der Toner ist viiiiiel billiger wenn man viel druckt (7.200 Seiten für 80 €)
2. Es war ein netzwerkadapter eingebaut.

Ab und zu gibt es mal einen Papierstau und die Zusatzschächte kann ich leider nicht empfehlen, hier gibt es sehr oft Probleme mit dem Einzug der Blätter, deshalb nutze ich nur den Standart Papierschacht. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, dass der Drucker ein "Stinker" ist.
Aber ansonsten sind die Kyoceras eig sehr zuverlässig (die meiner Arbeitskollegen hatten teilweise 35.000 Blatt ohne defekt weg). 

Die 1020ds fliegen haufenweise bei eBay rum oder du schaust dir mal den Nachfolger 1030d an wenn du einen neuen haben möchtest...

Fazit: Wenn die Druckkosten an oberster Stelle stehen, kann ich den 1020d uneingeschränkt empfehlen! 

(und bei der Menge die du drucken musst ist ein Laserdrucker übrigens AUF JEDEN FALL angebracht)


----------



## Kadauz (22. April 2009)

*AW: Laserdrucker für Studenten!?*

Ich kann einen Laserdrucker nur empfehlen.
Ich hab nen Samsung, der auch einen guten Sparbetrieb bereitstellt.
Es spricht wohl für sich wenn ich sage, dass mir ein Tintenstrahler nie mehr ins Haus kommt.


----------



## Klutten (22. April 2009)

*AW: Laserdrucker für Studenten!?*

Ich habe mir für mein Studium auch extra einen Laserdrucker zugelegt und bereue die Anschaffung überhaupt nicht. Das Schriftbild und feine Linien in Skripten sind viel besser lesbar!

Gekauft habe ich mir einen, zu dem Zeitpunkt 7 Jahre alten HP Laserjet 5P (Toner noch halb voll) für 30 Euro bei Ebay + einen originalen Ersatztoner für 6.000 Seiten (ebenfalls 30 Euro). Der zweite Toner geht jetzt gerade zur Neige, was einem ungefähren Druckaufkommen im Studium von 9.000 Seiten gleichkommt. Der Drucker läuft immer noch wie eine eins!!!

60 Euro + Papier haben also für ein ganzes Studium gereicht - finde ich extrem günstig.


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

*AW: Laserdrucker für Studenten!?*

ich habe mir fürs studium sogar nen farblaser geleistet, da ich fotos sowieso nicht drucke...

einen Samsung CLP-300, der hat mich mit Cashback damals 180 gekostet, finde ich fair...

für skipte und grafiken, die schnell ausgedruckt werden sollen, gibts nix besseres...


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2009)

*AW: Laserdrucker für Studenten!?*

wenn du wirklich pro woche 100 seiten druckst, lohnt sich das. laser sind ja auch nicht mehr sooo teuer. 

musst aber bedenken, dass die teile für fotodruck idR nicht geeignet sind. und man spart natürlich auch, wenn man auf farbe ganz verzichtet.


----------



## feivel (23. April 2009)

*AW: Laserdrucker für Studenten!?*

ich hab nen gebrauchten laserjet 4000n seit 2 jahren..und das druckaufkommen is mit sicherheit seit einem jahr bei 100 seiten pro woche, der toner wurde allerdings seit ich ihn habe noch nie gewechselt.
den clp-300 würde ich allerdings nicht kaufen, bei den preisen für die toner hier und die füllmenge kannst du auch wieder tintenstahler nehmen....


----------



## pixelflair (23. April 2009)

*AW: Laserdrucker für Studenten!?*

Moin leute, ich steh vor'm gleichen problem. xD allerdings will ich keinen gebrauchten sondern schon nen neuen...

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Drucker - Laserdrucker - Monochromlaser - Samsung ML-1640

was sagt ihr zu dem?


----------



## Delacroix (23. April 2009)

*AW: Laserdrucker für Studenten!?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich werde dann mal diverse Shops ansurfen und gucken, was da so im Angebot ist.

Wer noch konkrete Empfehlungen für Geräte hat: nur raus damit.


----------

